

Amazon S3 - When in Doubt Reboot - jackelin
http://forfraksake.com/post/43083948/amazon-s3-when-in-doubt-reboot

======
cperciva
I disagree with the author. Well-designed systems have permanent state (in
S3's case, user data stored on disks) and transient state (data in caches,
gossip protocol state, etc), and are _designed_ to be able to do a "clean
reboot".

Obviously this isn't something which you want to be doing on a regular basis,
but the very fact that Amazon was able to say "things are too screwed up,
let's just do a clean reboot" says that they did something right. Yes,
downtime sucks -- but seeing that S3 can be cleanly rebooted tells me that as
far as data loss is concerned, I have far _less_ to worry about... since I
know now that if worst comes to worst, Amazon has a way of getting S3 back
online without losing data.

